
More Responsive Tapping on iOS - cheeaun
https://webkit.org/blog/5610/more-responsive-tapping-on-ios/
======
jordanlev
Standard accessibility disclaimer to people developing websites: please do
_not_ set "user-scalable=no" in the viewport meta tag, as this prevents users
from pinch-zooming the page.

Many designers think "there's no need to allow zooming", but this is often
coming from people who are blessed with youth and/or great eye-sight. A lot of
people (especially as we get older) need to be able to zoom in to read things,
or we just want to zoom in on images to be able to see more detail (especially
graphics that have text in them).

Fortunately, you don't need to set "user-scalable=no" in order to reap the
benefits of the "no tap delay" (thank you to the webkit team for hearing
people's feedback about this and changing course from their original plan
which was to only disable tap delay when page wasn't scalable).

~~~
untog
Most of the sites employing this are aiming at providing more "app-y"
experiences, though - and apps don't allow you to zoom in that way. I'd love
to see browsers allow you to tap into OS-level accessibility settings easily,
and set the font size to match the OS, etc.

~~~
micampe
iOS 9 added that [https://webkit.org/blog/3709/using-the-system-font-in-web-
co...](https://webkit.org/blog/3709/using-the-system-font-in-web-content/)

~~~
untog
But not sizing specifically, right? It looks like I can use the system
typeface but not my own typeface at system size.

~~~
potatolicious
It looks like it supports sizing:

> _" Going beyond the system font, iOS has dynamic type behavior, which can
> provide an additional level of fit and finish to your content. These text
> styles identify more than simply a particular font family; instead, they
> represent an entire style, including size and weight. "_

Note that "dynamic type" in Apple vernacular refers specifically to the
variable-sizing accessibility feature, so I'm pretty sure this does what you'd
want.

------
untog
Long, long overdue. While it is true that the web is slower than native apps,
a lot of people's perception of slowness is directly attributable to this
delay on click events.

------
nipponese
Why did it take eight years to implement this work around? This would have
been useful in 2007 after SJ, himself, told us to make web apps in leu native
apps for the then non-existent App Store.

~~~
smackfu
If you double-tap on a fixed-width viewport page in iOS Safari today, it
scrolls the page so the content you tapped is centered. The blog post doesn't
mention this, but obviously they need to remove that behavior if they are no
long detecting double-taps. Maybe it was good for accessibility?

~~~
geon
TFA says it only affects mobile-optimized layouts, and only on form elements
and links.

------
jyrki
Chrome implemented this ~2 years ago, while retaining the pinch zooming.
[https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2013/12/300ms-
tap-...](https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2013/12/300ms-tap-delay-
gone-away?hl=en)

~~~
om2
If you read the post, WebKit supports fast tap while enabling pinch zooming as
well.

------
TruthSHIFT
This sounds awesome. When are these changes coming to iOS?

~~~
Sheepsteak
Probably in iOS 10 next September I would have thought.

------
andy_ppp
Fantastic! Now if you could fix sending us the scrollTop accurately during
momentum scrolling (inside requestAnimationFrame is fine) that would be
amazing!

------
davidthib
ELI5?

